# saugeyes!!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got these 3 tonight. 2 came on a suspending rouge and 1 was caught on one of my swim tail minnows. water finaly starting to cool down. hittin the water in the a.m.!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

whoa doggy,nice job on the eyes!!! Looks like they are eating good.
And now you will.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice eyes. Were these river or lake fish?


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Beauties! I'm jealoous haven't caught any that fat in a while.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

muskingum river


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

i'm new to zanesville, can you recommend any good saugeye spots without giving up your own?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

More quality fish, good job man! Is OGF still doing Angler of the Year award? I think this guy is a darkhorse. Always catching quality fish!


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

awesome fish man. i see your posts on here all the time, and you get my vote for ogf angler of the year as well. i really need to make the trip to the muskingham


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

congrats on some dandy looking eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! Nice stuff!
I fished there 100 times,,, NEVER caught nothing but cats, smallies, & some small sauger! 
I'll be down next week,,, HOW MUCH YOU CHARGE FOR GUIDE SERVICE!!! 
(aka,,, Beer/Beer/Beer!)


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

something stinks around here.......:S


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

ilovetofish?????


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

foxbites said:


> ilovetofish?????


He may be refering to the string of useless posts that where added to about ten threads last night that gave definitions of everything from AWOL to trolling motors to sauger {which was in this thread}. All have already been deleted. I don't think he was refering to any of the "real" posts in this thread.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice catch 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

